# help with accuRIP halftone process print



## jlcanterbury (Jul 26, 2007)

So I have an image in photoshop... I want to try and print the image using 4 color process.

I converted the image to cmyk, and I can hide the channels to view only one at a time, but can't save the image with only one channel showing.

How do i save the image with only one channel in order to send it to accuRIP to print using halftones??


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

In the channels pallet, hide all but the channel you want to print, then print to the RIP driver. When I do this, I just print with all channels selected and it prints all 4 films. I'm printing to a PS printer and not a RIP, so I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

You can save a copy of the file, then change the copy to multichannel in the Image-Mode menu at the top. Then in the channels pallet, click the upper right button and select split channels. That will give you 4 separate files in grayscale to print from. You should also be able to print separations out of photoshop to your printer via your rip, and just print each color separately by turning off the other 3 colors before you hit the print button, if that's what you wish to do.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

If you just hide channels or print all 4 at the same time you can use the "auto" feature in screen setup and let PS choose optimum angles and frequencies. If you split to 4 separate files, each file will be grayscale and the auto feature will not be available.


----------



## jlcanterbury (Jul 26, 2007)

well I would just print them straight from photoshop, but for some reason when I select the "accurip to epson 1800" driver in photoshop it doesn't print... I don't know how to make it print in accurip from photoshop, so what i am havin g to do is save the file in photoshop, then open it in accurip and print it.

I may have gotten it to work... i went to image > apply image, then selected the channel and saved them as four seperate files and printed them... I will burn them and see how it works but i'm not sure if it's right or not.

It seems like there is too much of each color, like too much black on each film it doesn't seem like it will produce the right colors. Do your films look like they would apply too much of each color?


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

jlcanterbury said:


> It seems like there is too much of each color, like too much black on each film it doesn't seem like it will produce the right colors. Do your films look like they would apply too much of each color?


It looks that way but it works out fine most of the time. If you do end up with too much ink you can adjust the dot gain to compensate. If you search for posts by Imageit regarding 4 color process, he has a posted a screen shot image of the dot gain profile he uses. I tried the same profile with good results.


----------



## pixelproof (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm new on this forum.
Just following up on the thread...

Can you use lower LPI from your screen if you print?
and what is the best angle to use?

Thanks,
JER


----------



## tripleogsmalls (Jul 31, 2008)

I just cant flat get accurip to print our image the right orientation. It seems to turn it the wrong way everytime. If you disturb the job your likely to get 30 pages of random code looking printing? Is there some trick to printing to anm epson 3000? I figured it would be pretty universal but we can't seem to get accuripo to work most of the time? Any help would be greatlyt appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## savagecat45 (Jun 17, 2008)

53 lpi is a good start.. you may knock it down to 43 but it'll lose some quality. keep it at a 22.5 angle.


----------

